# New type of Super Reef Octopus XP-1000S Hang on



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like much better than previous models

http://www.goreef.com/Super-Reef-Octopus-XP-1000S-Hang-on-Back-Cone-Skimmer-120G.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

